# Using a printer in your truck



## Houston's

rbsremodeling said:


> Hold up. Did you just call me a pussy?:shutup:


 :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MEL

*I'm from Detroit*

I'm taking the Toyota thing personal, if Americans would buy American cars we would not be in this recession. When will you guys wake up?


----------



## Houston's

MEL said:


> I'm taking the Toyota thing personal, if Americans would buy American cars we would not be in this recession. When will you guys wake up?


Im with you, but we can't get mad at them because they dont waste money on trips and over paying the high ups..
and the us trucks just suck! i have a 2008 F250 thats been in the shop this year and last more then i drove it....


----------



## INTRA

I agree with u Mel. Buy American cars. Any contractor out of work in MI. That drives
a foreign auto I don't feel bad for. "OH I WONDER WAY ITS SO SLOW OUT THERE"
Jack a--. And U.S trucks are the best in the world. No doubt


----------



## SLSTech

MEL said:


> I'm taking the Toyota thing personal, if Americans would buy American cars we would not be in this recession. When will you guys wake up?


I'm sorry but what makes an American car - American?

All the parts made here? Assembled here? Main office located here? What? 

I am having problems thinking of one car company that uses the bulk of the parts that are made here in the USA. Assembled here - That includes Toyota, Honda, Mercedes & I can't remember who else. 

Manufactured in countries besides the US, everyone including Ford, Chevy & Dodge

Sorry, but the evil Toyota did not put Detroit in the position it is now, it might have pushed it there a little bit. Just be glad Toyota doesn't produce a truck with a diesel engine in it, yet...


----------



## INTRA

SLSTech said:


> I'm sorry but what makes an American car - American?
> 
> All the parts made here? Assembled here? Main office located here? What?
> 
> I am having problems thinking of one car company that uses the bulk of the parts that are made here in the USA. Assembled here - That includes Toyota, Honda, Mercedes & I can't remember who else.
> 
> Manufactured in countries besides the US, everyone including Ford, Chevy & Dodge
> 
> Sorry, but the evil Toyota did not put Detroit in the position it is now, it might have pushed it there a little bit. Just be glad Toyota doesn't produce a truck with a diesel engine in it, yet...


I agree but most of the money is spent in the U.S. Toyato money goes back to
Japan. Bottom line is it affects tons of jobs through the U.S. I think its b.s 
Moving a lot of factories to other countries.


----------



## Winchester

MEL said:


> I'm taking the Toyota thing personal, if Americans would buy American cars we would not be in this recession. When will you guys wake up?





INTRA said:


> I agree with u Mel. Buy American cars. Any contractor out of work in MI. That drives
> a foreign auto I don't feel bad for. "OH I WONDER WAY ITS SO SLOW OUT THERE"
> Jack a--. And U.S trucks are the best in the world. No doubt


I'm not from the USA, and I'm not noticing any recession. I'm getting more busy than ever. I will not buy frmo a company that produces an inferior product because it is local. If a local company offered the same quality, I would choose them over a foreign company, but until then...

Anyway, most american vehicles are probbaly _less_ american than toyota:whistling


----------



## Flatrooferstl

ive been using a printer in truck during winter with no problems


----------



## Mr. Mike

> ive been using a printer in truck during winter with no problems



My color ink freezes and I have to stick it on the dash. The black is fine.


----------



## Aggie67

I run my laptop and my HP printer on a 2-outlet JVC AC adapter, plugged into my 12 volt power jack. I fax electronically, via either wifi or my Sprint air card. One thing that still irks me is scanning. I bought a little portable scanner, but it's too dang slow. I always end up going to Kinko's or any place with a fax machine when I'm on the road and fax it to my laptop. It comes through as a pdf. It looks like a faxed copy, obviously, but it works. Never had an issue with ink freezing.


----------

